# Group Visits



## jarmstrong (Jan 16, 2009)

Our affiliate hospital is beginning group visits and I am looking for a resource who has had experience in this with their own facility.  I specifically need coding info as well as what is considered proper documentation.


----------



## Cristy (Feb 14, 2009)

Darn.....I was hoping to find answers to this


----------

